# No rear light problem :)



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

This should be read in conjunction with this thread from the KB: viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332559

I would need a calendar to measure how long I've been meaning to do TT-driver's non-OEM mod to the rear lights to add an extra earth wire. I've never had any bulb failure warnings but, finally, today was the day for the "pre-emptive strike". 

The first job was to check the bulb holder and plug pins for signs of burning. Pleased to find none, the items looked brand new!




I decided to take the extra wire to an earth point in the boot so that meant threading the wire through the grommet and removing the rear plastic part of the boot liner for easier access.
Wire installed, eyelet fitted and ready to replace the grommet:


The earth point on the RH side:
On the LH side there's a dedicated earth point so adding an extra one is simple. 


All ready for replacing the light unit:


I fitted a spade terminal joint in the earth wire to make removal of the light unit easy:


And copied TT-driver's method of connecting to the bulb holder although in a different place:


For anyone puzzling over how that little rubber buffer fits, here it is:
The L for left faces inwards and this is the inner top corner of the light unit recess.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Good detailed write up thanks


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Good work!
I didn't want to take the risk of leaking grommets, that's why I used an external earth point. Not sure about the point on the bulb holder. I used a point at the underside of the bulb holder so that the point normally can't get wet, even during washing with a high pressure washer. But perhaps your alternative point is just as save.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks both. 

I guessed that might be your reason for going for the bumper bolt earth point.

I used 5mm bolts and tapped the holes in the bulb holders, rather than drilling clearance holes, and used a little thread sealant. 
There's some OEM tape used on the grommet where the wiring enters. I replaced that with self amalgamating tape to preserve the water tight integrity.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah I see amalgamating tape. That's the benefit of applying this fix well prepared and planned, instead of during wet and dark winter times at freezing temperatures and in between all other jobs that needed doing.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yup, the extent of the planning was deciding yesterday that I'd do it today and all the bits and pieces used were from my stock; I have quite a lot of come-in-handy stuff.

I did have the benefit of your pioneer work and the posted details, for which thank you. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And it was warm and dry today.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## wangusd (May 5, 2016)

Fitted my extra earths today.Thanks a lot TT-Driver for the initial guide. Used a different earth again myself. There is a panel mounting bracket much nearer the light cluster. I'll add a picture when I get a chance.

Had to replace the whole cluster on both sides at the same time  Someone before me had drilled holes all over the bottom of the cluster to 'solve' their issue with them filling with water. Result was everything in the bulb holder corroded to hell and mildew everywhere. :?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Good work....and nice to see advancements and/or alternative ways of doing things :wink:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

wangusd said:


> There is a panel mounting bracket much nearer the light cluster. I'll add a picture when I get a chance.


I know there is. I didn't bother though as I thought it would be fastened with a screw into a plastic holder and not into the metal itself. I could be wrong though.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Whatever earth point you chose remember to check continuity and resistance of the new wire before finally securing the light units in place.


----------



## wangusd (May 5, 2016)

I got the multimeter on it and it showed a nice zero resistance to the battery so presuming it works. Just made sure to clean up the nut and thread for good measure.

Thanks again, wouldn't have even know what was causing my light fault without your guide.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Then you did the right thing 

Provided the connectors are all well protected against moisture, the next failed rear bulb warning will actually mean that a bulb has reached the end of its life


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Just a random post on this to say thanks for all the info, the wife's TT was having errors on all the rear lights, used the info here and this YouTube video:






All sorted for her MOT


----------

